# flourish?



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

is their difrent types of flourish for my plants. i have flourish iron.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> is their difrent types of flourish for my plants. i have flourish iron.


Yes there is a who assortment of flourish products for plants. And all are needed to fully meet the needs of your plants. 
Flourish 
Comprehensive, Iron, Nitrogen,Phosphate, potassium, Trace and Excel. Each provideds a different facet of your plants needs. 
Comp is micro nutrients and some trace elements
Iron is all iron
nitrogen is nitrates
etc etc
Excel is a carbon supplement. If you're not adding CO2 to the tank you would want to use that to meet your plants carbon needs.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I use just the flourish comprehensive in my planted tanks and my plants are thriving.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i guess im gonna have to go shopping my next pay-day.

thanks


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SUS said:


> I use just the flourish comprehensive in my planted tanks and my plants are thriving.












Their doing OK. I wouldn't say thriving tho.










Thats thriving.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> I use just the flourish comprehensive in my planted tanks and my plants are thriving.












Their doing OK. I wouldn't say thriving tho.










Thats thriving.
[/quote]

that picture was from months ago when I FIRST set up my new lighting and added my plants. Don't be Douche

also your tank looks like a clustered ass mess.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SUS said:


> I use just the flourish comprehensive in my planted tanks and my plants are thriving.












Their doing OK. I wouldn't say thriving tho.










Thats thriving.
[/quote]

that picture was from months ago when I FIRST set up my new lighting and added my plants. Don't be Douche

also your tank looks like a clustered ass mess.
[/quote]

lol. Sure. like I said you're plants look ok. that pic was one you just posted less then a month ago. You're tellin him you're plants are thriving on flourish alone. I don't believe it. plants need more nutrients then flourish alone can provide. 
If your plants are doin so great on just flourish wheres the update?
When your plants are thriving it takes a lot of trimming to keep from looking like a clustered mess as you put it. they don't grow naturally in a pretty little scaped garden. So if your plants stay all neat and trimmed looking then I'd really say your plants aren't thriving. I wasn't being a douche really. I was just pointing out that your plants don't really look like they are "thriving". I might be wrong. I'm not very good at growing plants as you can see from my clustered ass mess.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^^^^^WOW

BlackSunshine your tank looks AWESOME
















Does not look like a mess but a masterpiece. I'm glad that you mentioned using Flouris Excel if your not using CO2 because by some random chance Excel was the only one that I did buy and I do not have a CO2 system. This makes me feel better.

If I'm not using anything but 1.8wpg lighting and Flourish Excel what else could I add (Flourish wise) to help my plants "Thrive"?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I use just the flourish comprehensive in my planted tanks and my plants are thriving.












Their doing OK. I wouldn't say thriving tho.










Thats thriving.
[/quote]

that picture was from months ago when I FIRST set up my new lighting and added my plants. Don't be Douche

also your tank looks like a clustered ass mess.
[/quote]

lol. Sure. like I said you're plants look ok. that pic was one you just posted less then a month ago. You're tellin him you're plants are thriving on flourish alone. I don't believe it. plants need more nutrients then flourish alone can provide. 
If your plants are doin so great on just flourish wheres the update?
When your plants are thriving it takes a lot of trimming to keep from looking like a clustered mess as you put it. they don't grow naturally in a pretty little scaped garden. So if your plants stay all neat and trimmed looking then I'd really say your plants aren't thriving. I wasn't being a douche really. I was just pointing out that your plants don't really look like they are "thriving". I might be wrong. I'm not very good at growing plants as you can see from my clustered ass mess.
[/quote]

I only use flourish in my tanks and my plants grow like crazy. Probably cause I use plant lights. My swords grew over a foot in 1 month and my top water sprite plants started as two and now Im giving the stuff away to friends cause it grows so fast. Ill post some updated pics of my tank but if you search I have posted pics before and my plants are doin fine. Heres a link to what it looked like a few months ago. Amazons are twice as long now. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2016010


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sacrifice- It really depends on how your plants are looking and what your different levels of nutrients sit at. Flourish Comp will provide micro nutrients for your plants. And flourish excel will provide a carbon source. Depending on your lighting. You are not going to grow good plants under regular fluorescent bulbs. I mean you can but not like my tank. I'm pushing 6wpg over that tank pressurized CO2 and I dose the full line of ferts 3 times a week. In my main planted tank. where in my lower light planted I only use excel and douse 1x a week with the other ferts.


----------

